
Is Alexa spawning companies in the same way that Slack/Facebook Messenger are? - cmaury
It seems like there has been an explosion of companies creating text bots for messaging platforms. Amazon&#x27;s Alexa&#x2F;Echo platform is similar in concept (Natural Language interface into a streamlined service), but I haven&#x27;t a similar explosion. Am I missing something? Does anyone know of any companies building specifically for Alexa (the Alexa fund companies I&#x27;ve seen are all hardware focused)?
======
ruthienachmany
Check out some of the companies that have presented at the NYC Amazon Alexa
meetup - www.meetup.com/NYC-Amazon-Alexa-Meetup/

Often, it's not that companies are building only for Alexa, but that the Alexa
integration is powering a new product offering they weren't able to fully
provide previously.

